# Webster County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

You guys about ready up there?
Sue


----------



## jam (Sep 4, 2007)

We are here, just busy preparing for the season! Things look pretty good so far, seeing alot of movement in the last month especially momma's and little ones. Still looking for the big boy as always. Ole man thinks he knows where he is at, but I got him fooled once again! It is my turn this year, blind hogg has to get an acorn. Let you know as things unfold.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck you two!
Sue


----------



## jam (Sep 7, 2007)

*update*

Sue, 
 We will have to wait till next weekend to get a report. Ole man is hunting in North Ga. this weekend and will be in paradise next weekend. Just hang on, I promise you he will have a story for me and I will pass it along! He loves to stur me up when I can't be there, but at least he is enjoying himself doing what we love to do!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAM,
You and the ole man are part of one great family! Have a good weekend!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr. Jim,
How did you do without the young'un?
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 11, 2007)

Still trying to stick one in Whitfield County. Slow-Hot-finally saw a yearling doe late yesterday afternoon 100 yards away crossing pasture into woods were I was hunting-dark came still no deer. Paradise this week-end-hopefully things will change.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. Jim,
I bet those deer in Paradise will treat you a lot better than those Whitfield ones did!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Preston and Weston both got heavy-duty rains tonight around 6:00 to 7:00 PM.
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Checking on Paradise....
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 22, 2007)

Seen a few deer last weekend but in the wrong places. Maybe all the rain yesterday and cooler temps will get them moving. Gonna try and find out about next Friday.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Mr. Jim,
We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you gents!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 23, 2007)

Webster County, along GA 41 (Shellman/Weston/Preston)
got some good cloudbursts this afternoon and early evening. It was enough to turn some of that GA red clay to slippery mud.

Merritt's Pecans/General Store in Weston said that they're seeing a lot of hunters coming in. She said "y'all are welcome! We're glad to see you guys and gals!"

I saw at Adams' Grocery in Preston that someone is advertising (had a poster up) that he would "open and close" hunting camps for folks, even doing some mowing. I don't who the fella is, so I can't vouch for him.  

I know a lot of y'all want to be very careful who knows your whereabouts and comings and goings, so your belongings don't end up at the flea market.

Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 6, 2007)

*Rain*

Made the trip to paradise last weekend with old man to take care of the food plots for the season! We accomplished the task at hand with what appeared to be enough moisture to get the grains up. Have a little concern about the clovers, alfalfa, and chicory. Also took care of cleaning up trails and roads that the timber crew had destroyed from the timber salvage required after the tornado earlier in the year. Seen a fair amount of deer movement during the weekend while working! My question for anyone that is in the area has the south end of Webster County received any rain the last few days?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 6, 2007)

JAM,
There was some Thursday night I think, but not a whole bunch. I rode to Preston and Weston to check on something, and it was misting some when I headed back to Dawson. Hopefully they'll be enough to give your food plots some good drinking water.  Sounds like you gents got a lot done last weekend! I'm glad you're seeing some movement, too!
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking forward to this week.  I am heading out to Preston area for Thursday and Friday ML with one son.  Head  home Friday night, change boys and then hit it again Saturday and Sunday with another son!  Hopefully we can see some deer and have some action.  Sounds like it may rain on Thursday and Friday, hope that doesn't ruin it - but the weather says thunderstorms.  A Couple of does have been taken off the lease already and the food plots are being browsed, but not hit hard.  Bucks on trail cameras, but none of any size seen yet.  Good luck this week / weekend.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Went to our lease this past weekend for muzleloader opener and did not see any deer. Our food plots are looking fair but they need some rain very bad. There is a ton of acorns on the ground on our land and according to the sign that we have seen this is where the deer are at. We will be going back up this weekend and hopefully see some deer if not we will have fun any way.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 18, 2007)

Curtis and BLDH,
Thanks for sharing! Hope you have a good, safe time!
Sue


----------



## jam (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking at the radar looks like paradise received some much needed rain. This rain should turn our food plots around and the deer will get to feast! Plan on making the first trip of the year early next week. The old man and I will be in hot pursuit of the big boys! Good luck and safe hunting to all our fellow Webster County hunters.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 20, 2007)

JAM,
We'll be looking to hear some good reports from you and Mr. Jim about Paradise!
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife and I hunted our lease in Webster Co. this weekend. I did not see any deer what so ever, but my wife on the other hand scored on a young doe Saturday afternoon. She saw two does Saturday afternoon and took one of them, and she saw two more Sunday morning. She tried to get one of these also but missed. I took the scope off of her gun Sunday afternoon and the screws where the scope base mounts to the gun were loose. I will have to tighten these back up and resight her scope before our next trip.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 22, 2007)

*Weekend Update*

Went out on Thursday and Friday for muzzleloader with my eldest son (10 yrs).  Saw 10 does and a button buck on Thursday morning - jumped some at a food plot right by the stand.  Never had one in range for my iron sights.  
Saw another does on Thursday evening in the rain.  Got drenched on Friday morning, nothing on Friday night.  Drove home, switched sons and returned with the 9 year-old to hunt for the weekend.  Nothing on Saturday, saw three does on Sunday morning on our "too-early-but-daddy-i-am-cold" way back to the truck.  All in all a fun few days.  the acorns are falling and they seem to be sticking to the oak woods, particularly the bottom areas.  Late mornings were the only time we saw anything, but overall pretty slow.  One member took a nice bodied 8 pointer on Sunday morning.  For an opening weekend, we didn't hear that many shots.  
BLDH - congrats on your wife's doe.  Do you use a local processor or do your own?  Thinking of trying mossy creek, Bob Miles is now up to $75 bucks - great job but getting pretty costly, and I hear Branch Processing (Leesburg) changed owners.  Ever used Yoeman's?
Back down in two weeks, hope for better luck then.

Curtis


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 23, 2007)

I do not process my own. We use a gentleman by the name of Randy Jones. He lives in Cairo where we are from. If we shoot one in Webster Co. we quarter the deer and put it on ice until we get back home and then we carry it to Randy. Curtis thanks for the congrats to my wife she was tickled to death. This is only her third deer.

Ronnie


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 23, 2007)

Curtis,

Bob is good as you well know. Yeoman's has been good in the past and done a good job for me. Mossy Creek is good unless things have changed. I have been doing my own for the last 2 years.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2007)

All three--Bob, Yeoman's, and Mossey Creek--do good work.
Congrats on that deer, Mrs. BLDH! And Curtis, congrats on taking the young men with you!
Sue


----------



## glh708 (Oct 25, 2007)

so far my hunting in webco not good only seen one deer on my lease since 9/8/07 plenty of sign no daytime activity


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 25, 2007)

glh,
Hopefully the deer will become less nocturnal soon for you. 
Sue


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have not been seeing many deer but we have harvested two does and a 8 pt.. been seeing movement late.. What part of the county do you hunt?


----------



## Curtis (Oct 26, 2007)

We are east of Preston.  Things have been slow, but I bet this weekend s going to be great.  Of course I will be swollowed up with "family obligations."  Don't people know not to plan anything from mid-October until mid December?!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 26, 2007)

Curtis said:


> We are east of Preston.  Things have been slow, but I bet this weekend s going to be great.  Of course I will be swollowed up with "family obligations."  Don't people know not to plan anything from mid-October until mid December?!



Curtis,
Must be one of us wimmenfolks that planned "family obligations" for you during deer season. What can you gents expect from us, right?   
Seriously, hope you get some time in the stand again soon.
Sue


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Oct 29, 2007)

One of our club members conected on a nice 4 pointer Saturday afternoon. He told me hunted Saturday morning until 9:30am and no deer seen. Came back to camp for breakfast; then went back to stand and hunted from 10:30am until 1:30pm with no deer seen. Came back to camp for a little while and moved to another stand around 5:00pm and saw two deer and killed a nice sized 4 pointer. My wife and I are going back up this up coming weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 29, 2007)

BLDH,
Good to hear that he harvested one! Hope you and the wife have a good time next weekend, too!
Sue


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 29, 2007)

We had an 8pt taken Thursday evenning hunt.. Seen lots of does but not a lot of buck monevemnt. The ones we have seen have been smaller ones. I did get to see a moment of a lifetime Sun afternoon. I watched two does stand and fight..


----------



## jam (Oct 29, 2007)

*Paradise update*

The last six days have been very enjoyable but busy, been checking things out and determining just what is going on in that next of the woods with our deer. I saw a fair amount of activity even though it is hard hunting the full moon! The does are still sticking together with as many as 5 running together and occasionally a small buck is trying to get things started, but the does are not ready for their foolishness. Buck sign started picking up after Thursday, they are starting to lay the ground work, however the rubs have not materialized at this point. Food patch hunting at this time is not where the deer are at; find a good white oak that is dropping and camp out! As I said last year in my not so professional opinion and past experience the pre-rut will be starting the next week or so with the peak of the rut somewhere around the 15th to the 18th. I would not miss this time if at all possible! Old man and I will be returning at the end of this week for the duration of November so we should not miss it. It is my turn to get the paradise bruiser this year, but will concede failure if the old man or one of my boys gets him instead. As always I still have one secret that I must keep from the old man and my boys!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 30, 2007)

All right, jam! 
gbear, I bet that was something to see!  (Were they pulling each others hair...I mean, fur...out?)
Sue


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 30, 2007)

It was a sight to see, I nicknamed one Holyfield and one Tyson.. I think one may have one lesss ear now??  LOL...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 31, 2007)

gbear36 said:


> It was a sight to see, I nicknamed one Holyfield and one Tyson.. I think one may have one lesss ear now??  LOL...


----------



## Curtis (Nov 5, 2007)

*Had a good weekend*

Went out on Saturday with my 9 year-old.  Decided to sleep in and head out late as the deer have been moving late and I can only get a couple hours out of the boy.  We were in the stand at 8am.  By 8:30am, he had his head on my lap and almost back to sleep.  At 8:45, a little one and a big doe came out about 100 yards off.  Woke my son, and we watched for a minute or two, they were coming in, but I have passed on deer for 2 years with this son, so rather than wait - I dropped the hammer on her when she was about 70 yards off.  She ran 30 - 40 yards back to the tree line and we watched her fall.  After waiting 10 minutes or so for the "rush" to subside, we dicided to get down.  As I was talking to him his eyes got big and he whispered "Daddy, there's another one right behind you"  sure enough, 50 yards away, and opposite direction of the others, was a another deer on the edge of a food plot.  We glassed it with binoculars and the scope and after a couple of minutes decided to take him too.  It dropped were it stood.  Normally wouldd of let it walk as was not that big, but I had an enthusiastic audience.  Calmed down again and went to retrieve.  It was a button buck with fur covered nubs almost flat on its head.  We got fooled.  I let my son "track" the doe -- which left a blood trail a blind man could follow.  He found it!  My son was thrilled.  Two deer in 15 minutes.  I was his hero, he thanked me all weekend for taking him - even later that day when the guys were busting my chops for taking a button buck.  Saw another doe on the way out of the woods that morning.
Evening provided sightings of a big spike, two does, armadillos, wild turkey, squirrels, woodpeckers and hunt stories around the campfire. Quite the day.
Btw, others reported late morning (8:30am - 11am) and early evening movements.  Bucks are moving solo, though one report of a buck near a doe - a junior buck anoying a doe.
Looking forward to Thanksgiving week- other son coming and he may be the hunter with me assisting.  
Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2007)

Good job, Curtis, especially with the young 'un!  
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 6, 2007)

*Still moving late*

A nice 8pt was havested at 10:40am on Monday by one of our club members.  Four other bucks seen that morning between 9:30 and 10:30.  
Two bucks taken on the adjoining club over the weekend, as well - both late morning deer.  They appear to be "on the hunt" moving solo, late, and appear to have their minds on things other than food.  The pre-rut is definately started in Webster County.


----------



## jam (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with you Curtis, as I posted earlier that the pre rut should be on this week. I was in paradise until Sunday night when I had to return home due to a family emergency, things were starting to pick up and talking with the old man last night his report was things were starting to get hotter the last two days! Planning on returning sometime tonight and help the old man purse the big boys! We have been seeing some good bucks but not the ones we are wanting. This cold snap should really get the big boys moving. Got a cam picture of a really nice 10 point last week in a no hunting zone on our property. I just hope he will make a mistake so one of us gets a chance at him. Yes, the trail cam let my secret out!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 7, 2007)

Well jam is on the way-He will hit the ground running at daylight in the morning. I am one up on him-meat for the freezer-got a 115 lb. young doe at 5:30 PM today off one of the food plots. Been watching this hideaway for a week off and on in afternoon-first 2 deer I have seen in it. They are beginning to move. Get ready!!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds great in Paradise! 
Sue


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 8, 2007)

Light frost yesterday-killer frost here at Paradise in Webster County this morning-deer moving 8:30 AM


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 10, 2007)

*Grandson*

scored on a 120 pound doe at 8:45 this morning at Paradise. This was one smart heifer-been seen 2-3 times this week-one doe that did not miss anything. Glad she is gone-this type needs to be gone.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice doe.  Congratulations.  I am itching to get back down.  Will be there a week from today, hope they are still moving.   I hear tell that the harvest has been low this year, largely due to folks who will remain unnamed missing deer.  It's just what I hear, don't know if it's true


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 14, 2007)

This coming weekend should actually be the start of good times in this area. Been alot in the last two weeks and the chasing  for the most part has not gotten started yet. Real small bucks running some but the next week till the end of the month should get real good...  It will be a great time to be in the woods..


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 15, 2007)

Gbear,
Thanks for the news!
Sue


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 15, 2007)

We got very little rain over night, it is windy and getting cooler as we speak. This could be a good weekend to get in the woods.. Talking bout more rain on Monday night or Tuesday, we need it then the cold!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing about the rain and wind, GB.
When I went outside a while ago, there is a definite difference! I wished you gents had gotten more rain, though.
Sue


----------



## jam (Nov 22, 2007)

*Brutus is down!*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=150465&highlight=score

Old man and I hunted hard for 3 weeks from one side of paradise to the other in hot pursuit of Brutus, letting good 8 points go concentrating on Brutus only. We had captured him on trail cam at different locations with all travel at night. My boys arrived late Tuesday for their vacation hunting with Old Man and I. My time to harvest Brutus was coming to a close for 2007 due to limited time off the remainder of the season. This morning I took my middle son ( 14 years old ) to a tower stand, I and my youngest ( 8 years old ) proceeded to the tower stand at the other end of the hedge row field. After 5 minutes of hunting my middle son fired a fatal shot, he called me on the radio and proceeded to tell me he had BRUTUS! I could not believe it till I saw him with my on eyes! I went and got Old Man and my oldest to share in the excitement. As I said in an earlier post the secret was out and I will concede to FAILURE! Now four of us will have a wall hanger hanging in our paradise getaway. Could not have happened to a more deserving one!  cool:  cool:

Weighed 220 pounds on the hoof and unofficial green score of 138 3/8 gross and 135 7/8 net.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 23, 2007)

RUT is On-Hot and Heavy!!!!!


----------



## jam (Nov 24, 2007)

*Paradise*

Left paradise tonight after 3 enjoyable weeks of R&R and hunting with old man. The last 2 days was what we have been waiting for, things really started picking Thanksgiving morning, the bucks are running the country side in pursuit of a mate. Everyone has already seen the post about my middle son’s accomplishment and I was able to get a nice 8 point this morning weighing in at 180 pounds, he was chasing a doe but I was able to slow him enough to get the shot off. Everywhere I went today showed signs of chasing, just wish I could have stayed a few more days, but the play is over now; time to make a living and build some R&R time for next year. Old man and my middle son will hit the woods again in the morning and I hope old man gets his 2007 buck. The rut in my opinion is in full swing at paradise!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Jim and jam,
Wow! That is quite a story and photo! Sounds like that middle son had two or three good teachers to show him the way! Thanks for sharing! Congrats to all! 
Sue


----------



## Curtis (Nov 24, 2007)

Jam,

Way to go.  This week was a bit of a disappointment for me, a couple of deer taken ( a doe and small 8pt.) other than that it has been some quick glimpes of running deer.  Not much is holding them and hard to pattern.  Might sneak off later next week, but by then the rut will be over. My bet is we are seeing the last, unbred does being chased, and most activity has been by the light of the bright moon we've had this week.

Curtis


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 24, 2007)

After conceding defeat Thanksgiving Day "jam" went to his favorite honey hole Friday Morning and literally grunted one out. Nice eight point-180 pounder. He would not post a pic-said it was too small. I would be proud to have got this one in this part of GA. I am sneaking a pic. on here. Congratulations!!!! The rut seems to be winding down this AM. Until December full moon-it will probably be slow. Headed to N GA tonight for a couple weeks of rest and hunting at home-still waiting on my wall hanger!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 25, 2007)

Mr. Jim,
Thanks for posting the pic for us! Hope you have a good R & R back at your other home!

jam,
THAT is a nice one! I bet you had a good time!

Curtis,
I'm glad you took two deer, maybe there's still a big un out there with your name on it!

Sue


----------



## jam (Nov 28, 2007)

*Updates*

Just checking to see if there is any news this week from Webster County folks!


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 29, 2007)

I made a couple of trips out this week, it seems on our place that he rut is really just starting. We have seen more action in the chasing since Thanksgiving. If it gets cold this weekend could be a hotone as far as chasing goes. Looks like we may get some more rain, we have had almost 2 inches in the past week. Should help those plots grow and then be a good spot for the deer in post rut.


----------



## jam (Nov 29, 2007)

Glad to hear we got so much needed rain, our plots were starting to suffer. I probably will not get to return till Christmas but surely did enjoy my November hunting. I am sure our deer at paradise are enjoy the break from us!


----------



## Curtis (Dec 10, 2007)

*Slow, slow, slow*

I haven't been down in two weeks, but it sounds like I haven't been missing much.  Hope to get down this weekend and maybe next.  From what my cohorts tell me, they are not seeing much and think the rut either passed us by or hasn't happened (?!?).  I think it was most likely brief and the weather was so mild, it might have been primarily nocturnal.  Just grasping for ideas here.  Oh well, we will try to get one more for the freezer, hopefully my son's first.
Curtis


----------



## jam (Dec 16, 2007)

Any news out of Webster, weather report shows there was a gully washer in the area yesterday.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 16, 2007)

jam said:


> Any news out of Webster, weather report shows there was a gully washer in the area yesterday.



EEERRR  Toad Strangler Maybe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 17, 2007)

yeh, about two and 1/2 to 3 inches depending on who you ask!!  It was a much needed rain though and now comes the cold. It was 29 in the bottoms of the Kinchafoonee this a.m. I guess the best part is this should sour those acorns that are on the ground and the feeding frenzy should begin in the areas outside of the hardwood bottoms.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 22, 2007)

How are things going?
Sue


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually good down this way. We had a good 3 days of rain thsi past weekend and then about 29-31 degrees this am.. The bucks are getting back active and this should be a very inetersting week. Saw good deer movement this weekend in the rain , mainly in the mornings.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 27, 2007)

Not much last week.  Hunted Friday and Saturday (12/21 & 22).  One member took a doe, the club next to ours took two does.   My son and I hunted two days of drizzling rain, only saw a small bob cat and some wet turkeys.  Hope to get out again soon, he is itching to get his first deer.  Not looking to good for this year, though.
Curtis


----------



## jam (Jan 6, 2008)

Spent some time in paradise with the old man and my boys (1-1 thru 1-6). We did not have much luck with the deer, old man scored on a really fat mature doe, but as for  me and my boys we came up empty! We hunted food plots and the swamps/thickets, but not much movement in either type enviroment. Boy was it cold a couple days and the swamp is full of water, which is a good thing being it has been so dry.


----------

